# Restaurant salads?



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm currently on day 5 of the LID and doing well. It's so much better than I expected it to be! Thank goodness for Thyca's cookbook. 
I was wondering if it's okay to eat a salad at a restaurant. I'm talking just a plain garden salad, just veggies, and using my own dressing. Do you think that would be allowed?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Should be as long as there is no dark leafy greens like spinach or kale. Also, no seafood greens (kelp, etc) or collard greens. So the overwhelming vast majority of restaurant salads would be fine.

No cheeses though!!!

Oil and vinegar dressings are fine too


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My parents came to visit while I was on the LID and they wanted to go out to dinner, that that's what I did. No cheese, just veggies, with my own dressing.


----------



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

I didn't realize dark green leafy veggies were off limits. What is the reason for that?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They contain iodine, so you are suppose to limit your intake.

That said, remember this is a low iodine diet, not a NO iodine diet. I didn't even do the LID when I got my therapy dose and it apparently worked well.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I went the other way, I went with the NO iodine and NO unknown sodium diet... but since it was my second dose, I figured, what the hell, why not? 5 days of being psycho strict seems to have payed off so far.


----------



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

I understand about the kelp, but I just reviewed the thyca cookbook and no mention was made of avoiding dark green leafy vegs. It shouldn't really be a problem....I don't like collared greens and I only eat spinach if its in a bag of mixed lettuce greens.


----------

